# stretching tires



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

so i read on HL about tire stretching...anyone else heard about this...or am i just behind everybody lol...how much air do i put in a 26inch mudlite to stretch, how much will they stretch, and can i ride on them with the excess air in them or just air them up and let'em sit for awhile?...sorry for all the questions im just kinna curious bout doin this....:thinking:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Heat and air pressure. Why not sell your 26s and get bigger ones. Look for the want to trade folks some may be returning to stock for a sale or something. I wouldn't recommend trying to stretch them because you may have a weak spot in one of them and ruin it or blow one out and hurt yourself with a flying valve stem with high air pressure. Sell em or trade em is what I would do.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i ran about 35psi in my 28" mudlites for a week, but i don't know if they actually stretched. they measure a little over 28 though. Ive alway heard to put about 35psi in them and let them sit in the sun for a week but like i said i don't know if it actually works


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yu can not stretch a tire . no way no how the cords will not allow the tire expand


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds kinda dangerous to me ..... this is what can happen over inflate and heat


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that topic's been covered sufficiently. I'm not going to even comment.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw it on 1000 ways to die. Guy at a 18 wheeler tire repair place wasn't paying attention and the valve stem ended up in his brain.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

saw a 16.9R30 tractor tire explode and alomost kill the boy putting air in it blew all the buttons off his uniform including his pants button he had welps on his back from the tube gota love those clip on tire chucks.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Masher said:


> I saw it on 1000 ways to die. Guy at a 18 wheeler tire repair place wasn't paying attention and the valve stem ended up in his brain.


 
saw that one too


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Can anyone explain why the temp spiked as the air pressure shot up. Watching the test w/o sound looked like they took the heat source away. I know that the hotter it is the higher the pressure. Just curious


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

delayed reaction i'm guessing...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Spike in heat was caused by the friction of all the steel bands breaking . I guess cuse it jumped like crazy right before it finaly went


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

let me first tell everyone *DON'T TRY THIS YOURSELF... IT IS EXTREMELY DANGEROUS*. I'm not sure about a fourwheeler tire, but I work at a race track part time and we stretch tires often. We inflate the tires (Good Year and Hoosiers) around 60psi and leave them in the sun for a hour or so. If that doesn't work we inflate them to around 40psi and use a rosebud tip on the torches to heat the side wall of the tire. We can often get a half inch of growth out a tire.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I think i'm gonna go and put about 40 psi in the stock dunflops and see how fast she'll roll now, higher tire pressure means less rolling resistance.....


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Hangingfor8 said:


> ..... we stretch tires often.....We can often get a half inch of growth out a tire.



why would you "stretch" a tire?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

its an old dirt track racing trick.... helps with roll out of the corner i think been awhile since i've been around a dirt car...


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> why would you "stretch" a tire?



i dont see the need either. Especially if your only gonna maybe get a half an inch. Thats only 1/4 inch of ground clearance and that dont seem worth it


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^but if its a "free mod" than people will try it lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i guess


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Stretching tires on an ATV makes about as much sense and trying to put 6 gallons of gas in a 5 gallon tank. I'm not saying it works and I'm not saying it doesn't work. Put yourself in this scenario:

You're out on a ride with your buddies, got your head held high cause you did a free mod and gained an additional 1/4 inch ground clearance. That's just about as much extra as running over a stick smaller than your little finger. You have your wife/girlfriend/daughter riding with you. You're headed back to the trailer to load up, going down a gravel road. All of a sudden you see the pot hole in the road you told yourself you were going to remember. You turn your steering wheel sharply to avoid the hole and your already stressed tires just can't take it. Your front tire blows out and you roll your bike. Next thing you know you're looking at your wife/girlfriend/daughters face as it scrapes along the road. Go forward in time now, you're lucky. You only got out with a few small scrapes on your elbow and knee. As you're standing at the end of the hospital bed staring and a bandaged face, she looks at you with pleading eyes and asks you why.............

But baby, I gained another 1/4 inch ground clearance.

The whole idea is stupid.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Stretching tires on an ATV makes about as much sense and trying to put 6 gallons of gas in a 5 gallon tank. I'm not saying it works and I'm not saying it doesn't work. Put yourself in this scenario:
> 
> You're out on a ride with your buddies, got your head held high cause you did a free mod and gained an additional 1/4 inch ground clearance. That's just about as much extra as running over a stick smaller than your little finger. You have your wife/girlfriend/daughter riding with you. You're headed back to the trailer to load up, going down a gravel road. All of a sudden you see the pot hole in the road you told yourself you were going to remember. You turn your steering wheel sharply to avoid the hole and your already stressed tires just can't take it. Your front tire blows out and you roll your bike. Next thing you know you're looking at your wife/girlfriend/daughters face as it scrapes along the road. Go forward in time now, you're lucky. You only got out with a few small scrapes on your elbow and knee. As you're standing at the end of the hospital bed staring and a bandaged face, she looks at you with pleading eyes and asks you why.............
> 
> ...


:agreed:


----------

